# Any current games on your radar right now?



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm looking forward to being able to play Thumper, Pit People, and Night in the Woods.


----------



## ScarletttCake (Feb 28, 2017)

Night in the Woods looks good so far, looking forward to it too!
I'm also patiently waiting for Cuphead, love the graphs~


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2017)

Gears of War 4 but fuck paying extra for an Xbox + PC copy. I just want a damn PC copy and nothing more


----------



## Sagt (Feb 28, 2017)

Mount and Blade II: Bannerlord


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 28, 2017)

I can't wait for Quake Champions


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 28, 2017)

Persona 5 and Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 22, 2017)

I can attest that Night in the Woods is great!

Some that I'm really excited to get my hands on are:
Horizon Zero Dawn
Outlast 2
The Crash Bandicoot Remastered Trilogy
and this indie game for PC called RIOT


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

I want a remake/reboot of Diablo II. Hell, give me C&C Generals 2..

As for games that's on my radar: There are none currently.


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

MaikeruNezumi said:


> I'm looking forward to being able to play Thumper, Pit People, and Night in the Woods.


I'm still waiting for the Next Counter Strike, Outlast 2 .


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 23, 2017)

Hmmmm, I cant wait till the release of the VR game Pavlov


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Hmmmm, I cant wait till the release of the VR game Pavlov


I have your profile pic:


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 23, 2017)

Refusion said:


> I have your profile pic:
> View attachment 17463



I haven't updated my picture in a long while, I really should...


----------



## Refusion (Mar 23, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> I haven't updated my picture in a long while, I really should...


I made my profile picture.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

Going to sound like a grating Hipster here, but it's been forever since I really wanted to play a modern video game. I think the last Modern game I really enjoyed was Dark Souls 2. I can go on a sanctimonious tangent about how games are trying to tell compelling stories far in favor in actual gameplay and rarely innovate or change anything, but for the sake of brevity, I'll just say, a large portion of modern games aren't my bag. I do however, still to this day play my PS1, particularly Twisted Metal 2. Coincidentally, or perhaps not so coincidentally it was my first game console, so maybe it's nostalgia goggles. Anyways, can't get enough of that game for some reason or another. Pretty sure nobody's ever heard of that series though.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 29, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Going to sound like a grating Hipster here, but it's been forever since I really wanted to play a modern video game. I think the last Modern game I really enjoyed was Dark Souls 2. I can go on a sanctimonious tangent about how games are trying to tell compelling stories far in favor in actual gameplay and rarely innovate or change anything, but for the sake of brevity, I'll just say, a large portion of modern games aren't my bag. I do however, still to this day play my PS1, particularly Twisted Metal 2. Can't get enough of that game for some reason or another. Pretty sure nobody's ever heard of that series though.


Games have gotten pretty repetitive...I hate to say it, but the last game i really LOVED was Banjo Kazooie Nuts&Bolts. (Xbox 360)


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 6, 2017)

Lol. I feel like the Bernadette of all the gamers. (Big Bang reference) Everyone's like "I like the XBox!" "PlayStation is where it's at!" and then that's when Bernadette would say "I like the Wii!" That's literally me in this topic, because you know what I'm looking forward to this month? 

...Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## tales (Apr 6, 2017)

Snake pass. Nuf said.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

@Glaedr Best Reference ever! As for me, I really am looking forward to the new Fire Emblem entry.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 6, 2017)

Nova Scarlett said:


> @Glaedr Best Reference ever! As for me, I really am looking forward to the new Fire Emblem entry.



Ah Fire Emblem, always something to look forward to! Though for me personally, I don't use my 3DS much anymore, so I'm more excited for the unnamed FE game for the Switch, as well as FE Warriors. :3


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 6, 2017)

Hmm a few I am thinking about. Splatoon 2 for one. For PC I plan on buying; Player Unkown Battlegrounds. I have H1Z1 but I am horrible at it. lol So I havnt really checked up to date on anything else I  may want to get.


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 7, 2017)

I just want another advance wars that has the style of the first game, and also fixes the underpowered and overpowered CO's, I normally don't give a crap if something is overpowered but you have to lock off some pretty cool CO' s if you want to have a good and strategic battle, not some shitty steamroll because you get meteors and units that can move across any terrain without penalty (god damn sturm) also no one ever plays underpowered CO's so just make them good (rip max: you were only okay in the first game before you got nerfed for no reason).


----------



## logansryche (Apr 8, 2017)

Waiting to get another crack at a copy of Mass Effect Andromeda - played a copy out of the red box, but it's really a tossup between that on the xbox and the overwatch clone for the pc.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 8, 2017)

I have been thinking about playing red-out. I fancy racing games sometimes, I get into a kick for them every once in a while. The only issue is I'm using my money for something else and spending is very low (and I keep it that way).

It's like F-Zero but more immersive, serene, and aggressive.


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 8, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Going to sound like a grating Hipster here, but it's been forever since I really wanted to play a modern video game. I think the last Modern game I really enjoyed was Dark Souls 2. I can go on a sanctimonious tangent about how games are trying to tell compelling stories far in favor in actual gameplay and rarely innovate or change anything, but for the sake of brevity, I'll just say, a large portion of modern games aren't my bag. I do however, still to this day play my PS1, particularly Twisted Metal 2. Coincidentally, or perhaps not so coincidentally it was my first game console, so maybe it's nostalgia goggles. Anyways, can't get enough of that game for some reason or another. Pretty sure nobody's ever heard of that series though.


Pretty much the same, only with PSP instead of PS1. It unfortunately has a reputation of being "that console with no games", but in fact, there's tons and tons of great stuff to play, including some of the best Tekken, Burnout, Persona, MGS, God of War, Monster Hunter and Disgaea ports/entries. I still haven't run out of great stuff to play on this lil handheld, despite having it for more than a decade, and even if I somehow beat everything to completion - well, it runs PS1 games too 
Though, to be honest, I don't have any particular aversion towards modern games - it has less to do with my nostalgia/hipsterism and more with the fact that my PC is an outdated junk, and currently I don't have much money to buy a console or a new laptop, so I'm out of the trend for some time. Again, there's tons of great unfinished stuff, so it's not like I mourn much.


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 8, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> I just want another advance wars that has the style of the first game, and also fixes the underpowered and overpowered CO's, I normally don't give a crap if something is overpowered but you have to lock off some pretty cool CO' s if you want to have a good and strategic battle, not some shitty steamroll because you get meteors and units that can move across any terrain without penalty (god damn sturm) also no one ever plays underpowered CO's so just make them good (rip max: you were only okay in the first game before you got nerfed for no reason).



It's kind of funny that real time strategist's favorite game is a turn based strategy :v


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 8, 2017)

Zelda WAS on my radar but now that i've finished it, i don't know what to do with my life...


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 9, 2017)

I really want Horizon Zero Dawn and the upcoming FF7 remake.


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 9, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> It's kind of funny that real time strategist's favorite game is a turn based strategy :v


I don't have a favorite game : (


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2017)

Next week, an HD remaster of old _Wonder Boy 3: The Dragons Trap_ is releasing.  I remember picking up the TG16 version (rebranded simply as "Dragon's Curse" but the game was 99% identical otherwise) when it released on the Wii shop and it was a cool little thing, if a little off-beat.


----------



## Royn (Apr 13, 2017)

Mongolian shooting match.  Now that the bows been finished would love to see how strong it is compared to others directly.


----------



## FazbearFurry (Apr 17, 2017)

RE7 was pretty good, loved the well fleshed out horror elements throughout the game. Horizon Zero Dawn and Breath of the Wild are on my radar too. I can't wait for Kojima-san's Death Stranding.


----------



## Novak (Apr 17, 2017)

Currently into GR:Wildlands. Wondering what Death Stranding is gonna be like when that comes out.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a bit of a retro gamer... I would love to track down the PC version of the 1999 game, Driver: You Are The Wheelman. Preferably without having to leave my house and buy an Amazon card. Anybody know a safe site where you could download PC games?


----------



## Alix Balica (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm really hooked on Pit People (and boy I'm waiting for Update 4!), The Binding of Isaac Afterbirth+, I recently started playing FEZ (super adorable!) and I've been meaning to replay Time Fcuk and other games from The Basement Collection. I'm a sucker for indie games!


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm a bit of a retro gamer... I would love to track down the PC version of the 1999 game, Driver: You Are The Wheelman. Preferably without having to leave my house and buy an Amazon card. Anybody know a safe site where you could download PC games?


Good old games.com (GOG for short) is good, they revive stuff so it works on modern PCs. They also revive multiplayer for some games as well so all you have to do is just click create server and not go through a lot to get a game going, I had played avp2000 with my friend once and random people joined without me having to portforward.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2017)

For me . . . hmm, Monster Hunter Stories.  It's coming out (internationally) in the fall.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Good old games.com (GOG for short) is good, they revive stuff so it works on modern PCs. They also revive multiplayer for some games as well so all you have to do is just click create server and not go through a lot to get a game going, I had played avp2000 with my friend once and random people joined without me having to portforward.


I couldn't find the game I was looking for on GOG...


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I couldn't find the game I was looking for on GOG...


Yeah that sometimes happens, there is a place to suggest games, but if they can't get permission to sell it on GOG then it will be a long time before they do, avp2 still gets frequently suggested and has been for a long time now, but it still isn't on GOG.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Yeah that sometimes happens, there is a place to suggest games, but if they can't get permission to sell it on GOG then it will be a long time before they do, avp2 still gets frequently suggested and has been for a long time now, but it still isn't on GOG.


Ah. But, have you heard of the game that I was talking about?


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah. But, have you heard of the game that I was talking about?


Yes


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Yes


Oh, cool!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

Heh... I was actually pretty damn good at it. Ever play it through all the way before? On my first gameplay of it, I actually got past the notorious final level in just 4 tries! Know what I'm referring to?


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh... I was actually pretty damn good at it. Ever play it through all the way before? On my first gameplay of it, I actually got past the notorious final level in just 4 tries! Know what I'm referring to?


I haven't played 2 all the way through yet, I also only have 2 on the playstation 1 because I got it at a garage sale, haven't played 1 but I have seen videos of it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> I haven't played 2 all the way through yet, I also only have 2 on the playstation 1 because I got it at a garage sale, haven't played 1 but I have seen videos of it.


I've played 2, also. By any chance, are you stuck on the bomb truck level in Havana? It took me FOREVER to get by...


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I've played 2, also. By any chance, are you stuck on the bomb truck level in Havana? It took me FOREVER to get by...


Yea, haven't played it since because I rage quit and played resident evil 2 lol. (we should probably continue this in private messaging because I don't want to derail this thread)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Yea, haven't played it since because I rage quit and played resident evil 2 lol. (we should probably continue this in private messaging because I don't want to derail this thread)


Oh. Right. Ehehehehe....


----------



## Sagt (Apr 19, 2017)

Not a game, but rather the new DLC for Europa Universalis IV. That game has so many DLCs that it's starting to get kind of silly in how expensive it is, but I cannot resist since it's one of the few games I actually still like playing >.>


----------



## XandyXmarkX (May 2, 2017)

Darksiders 3 was announced today so I'm pretty hyped about that.


----------



## Furstar431 (May 3, 2017)

I actually just posted about this! I'm super excited for Skylar & Plux, now that I know about it!


----------



## Gur94 (May 3, 2017)

Had a blast playing Breath of the Wild, was really my GoTY for me. But Injustice 2 has my interest along with God of War 4


----------



## Xerus (May 3, 2017)

Hrm. God of War 4 does seem rather promising. I haven't touched BOTW yet (shame on me) and I have owned FF15 since the minute it launched and haven't progressed past chapter 10 due to my lack of enthusiasm to touch my Xbox. In all truth I'm just waiting for Tomb of Sargeras to open as well as Doomfist to get dropped on the 25th (supposidly) so I can enjoy some new content in the Blizzard universe. I was really looking forward to the latest installment of 40k, but it looks like Sega screwed the pooch on that one. ;\ Aside from that Death Stranding just because of Norman and Mads. Kojima doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Royn (May 3, 2017)

Meadow.


----------

